# Small dent on an aluminum frame



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if a small dent on the lower down tube can be repaired? I called dent Wizard, and they only work on vehicles. It is a 2004 R800 Optimo frame. Does Cannondale refurbish older Aluminum bike frames with new paint, decals, etc? Thanks fellow C'dale lovers.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

lets see, a metal. Lets flex it. Good.

lets flex it again.

What happens?

Try with a can and tell me if that dent really effects your riding. Or do you just want to tinker with it?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Cannondale does not refurbish old frames. They are happy to sell you a new one at trade in prices.

Post a pic if you can.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Cannondaleman said:


> I called dent Wizard, and they only work on vehicles.


 That's because car body panels are made (mostly) from thin steel sheet metal. Which can flex with little problem and have little to do with structural strength.

Your bike is made from aluminum tubing. Which doesn't like to flex at all. The tools used to pop dents on a car would never work on tubing. Plus the tube strength is already compromised. The forces needed to remove the dent (if even possible) would greatly compromise it, if not crack it.

Can it be repaired? Maybe. The damaged tube could be cut out and replaced or a gusset could be welded over the dent to strengthen it. The problem with welding aluminum though is the weld area becomes anealed, resulting in a loss of strength of around 80%. You'd then need to anneal and re-heat treat the entire frame. And that of course could lead to other problems on a frame that's been used and stressed for 8yrs.

It's an 8yro frame. Not worth the cost and effort.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Just thinking about resale in 2 years when I retire and buy my ''dream bike''. I backed into my pole barn and forgot about the bike on the hitch carrier behind me. The dent came from the frame hitting the bike rack after I hit a steel shelving unit. :mad2:


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe you could post a photo of the dent and get everyones opinion if it is go or no-go for riding.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I will do just that. There is no doubt that is safe to ride, it just sucks to see it. I have been riding it for about a month since it happened.


----------



## odyssey12305 (May 17, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> Cannondale does not refurbish old frames. They are happy to sell you a new one at trade in prices.
> 
> Post a pic if you can.


Hi, pardon my ignorance. How does that work? Do you call an authorized Cdale dealer and see if they offer trade ins? Thanks


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

.
Try this one - Eagle One Bike Frame Repair LLC
.
.
I'd guess that a new frame will be about the same cost as repairing and repainting.

Could you just put a decal over it ?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

odyssey12305 said:


> Hi, pardon my ignorance. How does that work? Do you call an authorized Cdale dealer and see if they offer trade ins? Thanks


The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

scroll down to frame exchange program...

also, this is a 2004? I think any great value for resale is already gone...

...unless you trade in on exchange frame...

It depends, i put a big scratch in the down tube of my yeti arc (have no idea how, its between the chainring and tube, and I don't remember hitting anything) back in 06 or 07, bike is still going fine (and I'm no lightweight...)


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Wniters and everyone else. The price chart for eagle is only $50 for a small dent. Not sure about the price to just painting a small area and decal. I think that I will send them pictures before taking the bike apart and sending it. It's worth a try.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/at...nt.php?attachmentid=264557&stc=1&d=1347556984


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are 2 pictures of the dent on my downtube. Worth trying to repair or keep riding until I get my new 'Dale in 2014?


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

seriously? really? 

that does not warrant you even ruffling your feathers.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

You don't need to fix that. The only bad thing about it is that you backed into a pole and don't have some real interesting story about how you got the dent...rrr:


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I know, I know. I just take really good care of every thing and I really, really LOVE my bike!


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Cannondaleman said:


> I know, I know. I just take really good care of every thing and I really, really LOVE my bike!


I know what you mean. My wife calls my bikes the "mistress". LOL. It's all good, she knows it's all about fitness (obsession) for me


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Geez, just put some nail polish over it; and let the wife have the rest.

............ https://img0.etsystatic.com/001/0/7167681/il_170x135.368898480_97b9.jpg

.
.
Handle bars put a quarter sized dent on my top tube .... no problems with it.


----------

